# [SOLVED] iPod Touch 4th Generation (2011 Model)



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

So the 4G will be re-released soon. I just wanted to know what is the difference between the 2010 model and the 2011 model ?

-Sorop3


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPod Touch 4th Generation (2011 Model)*

There is only once current model. Not really sure what your trying to ask here.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> There is only once current model. Not really sure what your trying to ask here.


The OP means the iPhone 4S. 

Let's see...

8 megapixel camera, A5 chip, better sound, and a few other things.


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: iPod Touch 4th Generation (2011 Model)*

Okay. when i said *4G* i meant Fourth Generation. :smile:

The reason why I asked this question was because I saw that Amazon (UK) had two fourth generation iPod touch listed.

Apple iPod touch 8GB - 4th Generation - White (Latest Model - Launched Oct *2011*)
Apple iPod touch 8GB - 4th Generation (Latest Model - Launched Sept *2010*)
And there is a £10 difference between them.

So I thought there would be some difference apart from the colour. But is there any other difference/change?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPod Touch 4th Generation (2011 Model)*

It must be due to it's in White. I have looked this up for you and I dont see any changes. There might be miner changes that Apple has made in the past year, that they may not have releaced.


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: iPod Touch 4th Generation (2011 Model)*

So I had a a look again and this is bit odd. Both versions (models) can be ordered in both Black and White but the prices are different. The new one being £164.99 and the last years one being £147.99.

What is even weird is that these prices keep on changing everyday or so.
Last time I checked the prices was yesterday. The new 2011 model is *£5* pound cheaper today and the last years model is a full *£10* pounds cheap today.

Well we probably wouldn't know much until some opens up the new one.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPod Touch 4th Generation (2011 Model)*

Not really sure dude. This seems to be Amazon. Best way to fix this would be to contact them. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=gw_m_b_he?ie=UTF8&nodeId=471044


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: iPod Touch 4th Generation (2011 Model)*

Donald Bell from CNET reviewed the iPod Touch 2011 and says that there are no changes apart from including the option of white.

The price difference in the two is probably because the 2011 model comes with iOS 5 pre installed where as the 2010 model is with iOS 4. (_I guess Apple is charging an extra £10 for saving our time spent on updating the software_ :tongue

Well including 3G connectivity would have been nice, :smile: but then doing so would have made pretty no difference between the iPod and iPhone.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPod Touch 4th Generation (2011 Model)*

Ah! Glad you found out the infomation now! If I were you go with the cheaper one and download IOS 5 your self! (Save a few $$$)

Please mark this as [Solved] at the top of this topic under Thread Tools!


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for helping out man :smile:
:wave:


----------

